
Windows 10 October 2018 Update still not released, running out of October - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/10/windows-10-october-2018-update-still-not-released-running-out-of-october/
======
RickSanchez2600
It deletes files, they have to postpone it until they can fix that.

